# The interstate at dusk



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 1, 2012)

Shot on my way back from Portland this evening:


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 2, 2012)

not to crazy about this one. I think its a bit soft and can use some more tender loving care (PP). I do like the colors in the sky and the sunset. Those three lights in the left screen are a little distracting and would be good to clone out or spot heal out.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 2, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> not to crazy about this one. I think its a bit soft and can use some more tender loving care (PP). I do like the colors in the sky and the sunset. Those three lights in the left screen are a little distracting and would be good to clone out or spot heal out.



Here it is with a smidge of sharpening and color correction:


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the idea but I find that the trees are distracting as most of the color of the sunset is hiding behind them


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 2, 2012)

Bo4key said:
			
		

> I like the idea but I find that the trees are distracting as most of the color of the sunset is hiding behind them



Interesting . I composed it this way specifically so there was a foreground / background interest. I suppose I could of shot a set without it as well but I personally like the tree. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## ChefCanon (Jan 2, 2012)

I tend to agree with you the foregroound / background is nice. I like the shot though I wish there was more color in the sky. And yes the 3 lights on the left need to be removed IMO


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the sharpening helped but I also agree with Bo4key about the tree hiding the sunset. Its not as bad because it does not hide the freeway/highway so I does not take much away but to bad the tree looks likes its falling over. I know thats not your control and the horizon looks straight so you can't really do to much about it. What lens are you using ?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2012)

ChefCanon said:


> I tend to agree with you the foregroound / background is nice. I like the shot though I wish there was more color in the sky. And yes the 3 lights on the left need to be removed IMO



This was taken 45 minutes after sunset



vipgraphx said:


> I think the sharpening helped but I also agree with Bo4key about the tree hiding the sunset. Its not as bad because it does not hide the freeway/highway so I does not take much away but to bad the tree looks likes its falling over. I know thats not your control and the horizon looks straight so you can't really do to much about it. What lens are you using ?



Not seeing the tree falling over thing. As you've mentioned and one other I will remove the lights as they seem to be a distraction. This shot was taken with a Canon G7


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok g7 , g6 , g3 whatever works right?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Ok g7 , g6 , g3 whatever works right?



Not sure what you mean?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

You said this shot was taken with a g7 . I was just being g silly , as long as it works  in the end. The picture looks good with the g7


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Ok g7 , g6 , g3 whatever works right?





vipgraphx said:


> You said this shot was taken with a g7 . I was just being g silly , as long as it works in the end. The picture looks good with the g7



Implying that a g7, g6, or g3 isn't more than capable of producing quality images?

Fyi it does come off as a thinly vieled snide remark, not appreciated, whether you intended it that way or not. Either way, it's not the camera that creates a good photograph, it isn't the glass in front of the camera, it's the photographer.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Ok&#8230;



Just don't know where you come off with a remark like that. 

You've joined the forum for one whole month since December 2011 and have started an average of 2 threads PER DAY since then. Most with at-best mediocre images, and worse, throughout many of those threads you've spent a whole lot of time not accepting criticism and personally attacking other forum members because of said criticism. 

As if your lack of experience and reluctance-to-accept-criticism attitude isn't enough, you're also snarky about the equipment others use as if that is in any way relevant.

Sigh.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, that's your opinion great! I have not seen really anything better from you but that is my opinion. Since you are on attack mode, I really have not seen anything of yours that is strikIng and photo gallery material either. I do think my processing rocks and I am confident with what I do that may come off as arrogant but sorry I am not on here to please you. Look in the mirror and read your CC to people. You come off like a know it all but nothing to show you do!

As far as equipment goes I was not putting you down I have notice that most all your images are blurry so I asked what lens. I know what you meant by your comment so I acted silly right back. 

But it's interesting though because in another thread you made a comment about someone using a 60d and good glass and replied with you thought with equipment like that you would expect sharper images.

But it's ok because it's you who said it right. That's kind of ironic to your response in this thread.

Interesting very interesting.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2012)

sigh.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Ok, that's your opinion great! I have not seen really anything better from you but that is my opinion. Since you are on attack mode, I really have not seen anything of yours that is strikIng and photo gallery material either. I do think my processing rocks and I am confident with what I do that may come off as arrogant but sorry I am not on here to please you. Look in the mirror and read your CC to people. You come off like a know it all but nothing to show you do!



Did it ever occur to you that maybe it's *YOU WHO IS THE PROBLEM*? Don't think so? Instead of taking my word for it, how about I cite my sources: 

Below is a brief sampling of the way YOU'VE reacted to other users on this board when they react to your images in a critical way (and these were NOT hard to find heaven knows how much douchiness I missed).  


From http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...6-desierto-de-la-maravilla-desert-wonder.html



Bynx said:


> I warned you before Vip he is a dickhead and only looking for trouble. Just ignore him. Better yet use the IGNORE button and you wont hear from him again.





unpopular said:


> No need to use the ignore button, I'm done replying. [Vip] is an arrogant child whose images lack substance and consequence which wouldn't be at all bad except for your refuses to listen to anything other than praise. I'm not the first one to accuse you of being unable to accept criticism. Perhaps you ought to listen.



From http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/266418-la-montana-magica-magic-mountain.html



unpopular said:


> You talk like you're the only graphic artist on this forum, and you need to stop. Seriously. It's getting super annoying. You're coming across as insufferable and obnoxious and there is a reason people are thinking you're nineteen.
> 
> I've been using Photoshop since I was like 12 years old at version 2.0. While I wasn't doing anything too serious with it then, I was when I was at college studying digital imaging with an emphasis on Imaging and Reproduction - this was about when you were just learning. If you are wondering how that time frame worked out, it was because I graduated high school two years early at the age of sixteen. I'm not going to give you a full resume or anything, but you get my drift. You're not the cat's pajamas. You're not the only one here that does this kind of work.
> 
> ...



From http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/265944-snowed-desert-today-hdr.html



o hey tyler said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a graphic artist since 1999 and into photography for about 10 years, thats probably what brings out the heavy processing because I am use to doing so much in adobe PS and Ai.
> ...



Same thread



rexbobcat said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Or how about your masterpiece, when you lash at out Bynx (someone who is much more competent and experienced than you) for making your crappy photo look better?



Rotanimod said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So, to sum, you have the reputation of an immature, douchey, 19 year old with poor taste both socially and photographically. 

You flood the forums with the same mediocre images twice a day, refuse to accept and implement criticism, and heaven forbid one of your images is negatively received or you'll lash out with the social intelligence of a 5 year old. 

Just go away.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry. Wrong thread. Several tabs open.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahahahahaha oooooooooooooo  I must of pushed some buttons for you to go digging  There are only what  a few people who I have not seen eye to eye on and really  some of those folks are just as arrogant as me but difference is I can admit it.  I apologized to bynx as I saw I was in the wrong. I am really glad that I have such an effect on you that you feel the need to go through many threads trying to make yourself feel better for your lack of .............. Fill  in the blank g7..Your a trolling tool!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Hahahahahaha oooooooooooooo  I must of pushed some buttons for you to go digging  *There are only what  a few people who I have not seen eye to eye on and really  some of those folks are just as arrogant as me* but difference is I can admit it.  I apologized to bynx as I saw I was in the wrong. I am really glad that I have such an effect on you that you feel the need to go through many threads trying to make yourself feel better for your lack of .............. Fill  in the blank g7..Your a trolling tool!!



No one is as arrogant or childish as you, don't kid yourself.

And there wasn't much digging involved, you don't have to look very far to find excellent examples of your insufferable foolishness.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 4, 2012)

Remind me again, dominator, what is the purpose of this pointless digging? What good can *possible *come from this?

And frankly, dominator, it was you who started this idiotic discussion. You got comments about the tree. I agree, I personally think that tree does not belong there. You call it foreground. It has nothing of the qualities a foreground should have - except being closest to the camera....

"Implying that a g7, g6, or g3 isn't more than capable of producing quality images?"

I'm not sure why you're inferring this. Are you looking for stupid debates? This thread has turned into pointless poking. You didn't handle the critique you were offered, you came off, here, as an ill-inferring troublemaker and you started this debate. 

That said, I like you both.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Remind me again, dominator, what is the purpose of this pointless digging? What good can *possible *come from this?
> 
> And frankly, dominator, it was you who started this idiotic discussion. You got comments about the tree. I agree, I personally think that tree does not belong there. You call it foreground. It has nothing of the qualities a foreground should have - except being closest to the camera....
> 
> ...



Lol Compaq, I see what you're trying to say here but I think you've misinterpreted. 

I was open and accommodating of VIP's criticism in this thread until he became snide (Derogatory or mocking in an indirect way: "snide remarks") whether it was a joke or not. Admittedly, I wasn't a huge fan of him in the first place but I have always been civil and offered well thought out and constructive criticism to him (most of which goes in one ear and out the other given the same mistakes he makes in photo after photo after photo). 

VIP is antagonistic and childish and it's a bit silly of you to make him the victim here. Especially as I've provided a plethora of evidence to the contrary. 

That being said I don't dislike you either


----------



## iresq (Jan 4, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Compaq (Jan 4, 2012)

If vip says that his intentions were "snide" and meant to offend, then I won't say another thing. I just think you've had him "defined" already, and that you took his critique wrongly 

But frankly, discussions like these never lead to anything good, except some entertainment for the ones who like it. We'd all be better off if it just stopped 


edit: post #23 just proved my point


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Ok g7 , g6 , g3 whatever works right?





Rotanimod said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok g7 , g6 , g3 whatever works right?
> ...





vipgraphx said:


> You said this shot was taken with a g7 . I was just being g silly , as long as it works in the end. The picture looks good with the g7



I ask for clarification (didn't jump to conclusions) and per his response it is _*plainly obvious*_ that he is being snide. I don't know how it could be interpreted differently. 




Compaq said:


> If vip says that his intentions were "snide" and meant to offend, then I won't say another thing. I just think you've had him "defined" already, and that you took his critique wrongly
> 
> But frankly, discussions like these never lead to anything good, except some entertainment for the ones who like it. We'd all be better off if it just stopped
> 
> edit: post #23 just proved my point




This wasn't "critique" this was completely irrelevant to the picture or critique of the picture. It was just yet another tasteless post from him. When he was actually "critiquing" the image I was more than receptive.  I even posted a re-edit of the shot per his recommendation. So I don't know why you're making me out to be the bad guy


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 4, 2012)

Compaq - thanks for pointing out what you did but clearly some people are blind to truth.

Rotanimod - WOW really you don't see that you started it. So your the victim then? There are people that do and people that don't you fall into the people that don't.

I take pictures and post them as much as possible to get better with processing as that is my number one priority in HDR right now. I would rather have a well processed image then a image that has better composing with crappy processing. You say my mistakes show through my photos well so do yours. ****ty processing and blurry images. Thats what I see in ALL your photos! 

When giving CC I have said this time and time again. Its not only the bad it has to be the good as well. When I was in college and we went up for critiques. We had to give CC and had to focus on good and bad so the artist/designer knows what they need to work on and knows what they are doing good so they keep that up. This is how I learned to give and receive CC. Is it the only way NO but its the way that works for me. I try to help as many people as I can and offer feedback to what I like about their photos and dislike but then there are those who just say bluntly that there images suck with nothing in regards to any positive notes. When I am slammed for that YES I will stand my ground. I will defend my honor but, even though you may not see it I do listen I do try to change some. Not everyone has to like me and I do not have to like everyone. There will be some folks that I bond with more and some that I don't. Thats life 
and it is everywhere. I am not going to leave unless I get banned. You will not drive me out and I will not give you the justice of driving me away. I will continue to post and if people do not want to respond so be it that is there prerogative. Its very easy to say just leave but what good does that do? You do not think with an attitude like yours that you will never have a problem again with another forum member? Problems are everywhere and if you give it than you should be able to take it but I see that is your biggest issue as that you have a big mouth but  thin skin.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Compaq - thanks for pointing out what you did but clearly some people are blind to truth.
> 
> Rotanimod - WOW really you don't see that you started it. So your the victim then? There are people that do and people that don't you fall into the people that don't.
> 
> ...



Sorry, don't want to mince words here, I'll be as frank as possible. You are hopeless to deal with and I don't feel like pursuing the issue any further. Do me a favor, stay out of my threads and I'll steer clear of yours.  

Cheers.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

I for some reason thought I posted in this thread, but I guess I never hit send. Either that, or it got deleted. 

Anyways, not to stir the pot further, I will keep my mouth shut. 

Rotanimod, I am not sure what the limitations of your camera are as far as manual controls go. But if you can shoot between f/4 and f/8 on a tripod with a much longer shutter at your lowest ISO, I think your photo would pop much more. 

Having the cars come into the frame after the shutter is tripped is always good too, if possible. That way your image will look cleaner and won't have stray lines from the tail lights starting or ending out of nowhere. 

Others have said that they don't like the trees on the right. I disagree. I think if you made this shot a bit wider, whether by zooming out more, or moving back, the trees could be a very strong compositional element. They just need more breathing room as they are right now.


----------

